

Show HN: Time Machine – Re-discover the Best Products from Product Hunt - thomasmeagher
http://thomasmeagher.com/ProductHuntTimeMachine/

======
misbah143
Excellent work bro. It is awesome for any product hunter like us. PH community
is such an awesome community with mature level of understanding for the
products. Keep supporting the community by creating awesome hacks around the
platform. Give try to PH APIs sometime. You can do better with PH anayltics
for the product.

~~~
thomasmeagher
Thanks :) I appreciate the feedback! I love the PH community.

------
thomasmeagher
Quickly jump back to any day in PH's history and view the products.

Built using Swift and the PH API. GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/thomasmeagher/ProductHuntTimeMachine](https://github.com/thomasmeagher/ProductHuntTimeMachine)

